

EBS Encryption for Additional Data Protection - jeffbarr
http://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/protect-your-data-with-new-ebs-encryption/

======
tbh
What's the point if the user doesn't control the keys?

If the data and the keys are both with Amazon, is this anything other than a
ticky box for the marketing dept?

------
higherpurpose
Is Amazon ever going to add https for its site, I wonder?

